# DIMC Class of 2014 - Roll Call!



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

So who all is hoping to / is coming to DIMC this Fall?


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to, but I'm still really confused on how every thing is done there...when do we get our books? When do we find out who our roommates are? And all these questions that are jumbled in my head that I can't think of right now.....


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going to DIMC this fall, inshAllah. I'm taking the entry test next Saturday, hopefully it's easy enough that I can pass without too much of a headache, lol.



CharmingRimz said:


> I want to, but I'm still really confused on how every thing is done there...when do we get our books? When do we find out who our roommates are? And all these questions that are jumbled in my head that I can't think of right now.....


You get your books on your own time, preferably before the first day of class, lol. I can send you a recommended list of books in case you're not sure which ones you'll need. I'm not living in the hostels so I don't know when you would find out who your roommate will be, sorry. If you have any more questions, feel free to message me and I'll try to help you the best I can. 

Imran, have you already taken the entry test? Was it easy? What kind of questions were on there?


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

@ Charming - not sure about the hostels... but about the books, you pretty much get your own text books. My brother is starting his second year at DIMC this fall, so I"m sure him and his friends will have plenty of recommendations for us

Faarina - I'm actually taking the entrance exam sometime next month.... a lot of people wrote about it in the thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1387-dimc-class-2014-a.html so for info on the entrance exam you should check that out... basically its SAT subject test review...


who else is joining us this fall??


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm joining this fall too! Faarina, if possible, can you send me the list of books too?


----------



## ur_dad (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi! I am going to DIMC this september. I am from Canada. Where are u guys coming from? Any Canadians?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm coming from Chicago, IL.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

coming from orange county, california

I already made a roll call thread though man


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

im coming from dallas TX


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

I m from Canada!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

i am coming from UAE..


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Wish you guys all the best!


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm coming from toronto!

btw, i'm planning on staying in the dorms, but i have no idea how everything about that works. Are any of you planning on staying in them? Or know anything about them?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

dureh said:


> i'm coming from toronto!
> 
> btw, i'm planning on staying in the dorms, but i have no idea how everything about that works. Are any of you planning on staying in them? Or know anything about them?


I'm not planning on staying in the hostels, but everything I know about them was due to checking out the DIMC online brochure. Do that if you haven't already!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey there!
I'll be staying in the hostel and have visited it - surprisingly it isn't too bad..the only thing that bothers me is the electricity! But again, it *is* really safe!#happy


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

anno said:


> Hey there!
> I'll be staying in the hostel and have visited it - surprisingly it isn't too bad..the only thing that bothers me is the electricity! But again, it *is* really safe!#happy


Hey, im sure (i hope) the electricity isn't an issue. Did you visit the hostels after your admission? I mean did they say anything about the hostels, room mates, and that kind of stuff?


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Nah! I'm totally clueless about that..I guess we'll simply have to wait!


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

from what I've heard about from girls who lived in the hostels last year is that it is pretty inconvenient. The curfew is somewhere around 8pm which in itself is inconvenient. There's no air conditioning, the food quality isn't that great, usually no hot water... but if you have no other option, the hostels really dont seem to be a horrible choice

Although... I've seen the building from the outside, it looks really nice! 

There's automatic power-backup which is definitely nice


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

do we all have facebook? I'm thinking of making a group on there


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> do we all have facebook? I'm thinking of making a group on there


I personally don't have one. But another user (09rkhalid) wanted to make a group for us on there as well. If she didn't, then you should go ahead and do it. If you do, I might be inclined to make a Facebook account, lol.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Hey
Yep, def coming to DIMC this fall. (InshAllah)
 And yeah I have facebook so we should def have a group for class of 2014!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh well thanks imran.sheikh - unfortunately I don't have any other option than to stay in the hostel*sigh*..anyway, I'm on Facebook and there isn't any group for us, so please make one! Cheers!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Is there any girl who is NOT living in the hostels besides me?


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! i m definitly going to dimc too  
I visited the dorms recently when I went to Karachi. I m going to be living in the hostels. The building is new and the rooms are bigger then those in the States and Canada. I am not sure about how the food tastes like, but some of the girls I met there said it wasn't too bad. In the hostel there is a mosque, a mini library (the only place with ac in the building), a shop, and several common rooms with ping pong tables. The security is also pretty good. We have a curfew of 8 and we have to provide the security with lists of people who will visit us and take us out. The only problem with the dorms is that we are not allowed to have ac s in our our rooms!
 
To book your place in the hostels, you need to fill out a hostel accomadation form which we picked up at the hostel. Once you've paid the Rs. 66,000 to DUHS, then you will be able to get your room. After that you can pick your own roomate or get the people to pick one for you. 
I think making a facebook group is a great idea!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Rs. 66,000 is not bad at all, that converts to about $805...I told my friends back in America that room and board at DIMC only costs $805 and they were in shock, lol.


----------



## Shuttah (Jul 14, 2008)

Heyy everyonee! I'll be going to DIMC this falll too...Im from Michigann and I'm staying in the hostels as welll  Did you guys make the facebook group yett?


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, that's a good price! I think we should make a facebook group soon, as i would really like to find the people who took the entrance test with me.. and perhaps find a room mate since they all were planning on living in dorm! haha 

Btw, the accomadtion form is picked up at the hostel, but we submit it with the money at the main dow office?


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

I wont be living in the hostel Faarina.
My dad gave it as an option, BUT I decided living with my aunt wouldnt be so bad. ^^


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

uakram said:


> I wont be living in the hostel Faarina.
> My dad gave it as an option, BUT I decided living with my aunt wouldnt be so bad. ^^


Yay, I'm not alone! ^_^


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

I made the facebook group...

search "DIMC Class of 2014" and its the one with a picture of the Eiffel tower. Everyone join!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> I made the facebook group...
> 
> search "DIMC Class of 2014" and its the one with a picture of the Eiffel tower. Everyone join!


Sweet! Thanks, man...DIMC's Class of 2014 is forever grateful to you now, lol. InshAllah I'll join the group soon once I get a Facebook.


----------



## ur_dad (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya yo make a group


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

Dureh, 
Ya, we picked up the form at the hostel and then after filling it out we sent it to main dow building. I don't know if we can get the form at the main building.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> I made the facebook group...
> 
> search "DIMC Class of 2014" and its the one with a picture of the Eiffel tower. Everyone join!


Hmm...the last time I checked, DIMC was in Karachi not Paris, lol. Any particular reason why there's a picture of the Eiffel Tower instead of something more medically relevant?


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

09rkhalid said:


> Dureh,
> Ya, we picked up the form at the hostel and then after filling it out we sent it to main dow building. I don't know if we can get the form at the main building.


thanks 

and i'm glad the facebook group has beeeen created


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

So what is everyone looking forward to most about DIMC?


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

tsk tsk..looks like school will start on 5th of October..


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

anno said:


> tsk tsk..looks like school will start on 5th of October..


Really? What makes you say that?


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

A girl who joined our facebook group said so..#sad


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

anno said:


> A girl who joined our facebook group said so..#sad


... o_0

If what she is saying is true, then I'm kind of upset. October 5th is even further away (waiting until September 28th was painful enough). Also, October 5th is my dad's birthday.


----------



## imran.sheikh (May 20, 2009)

it seems like we have a ton of people from Toronto in our class... that's awesome, cuz I love T.dot


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Yay for having tons of Toronto-ans in our class. Hopefully we have some other people from Chicago as well! 

FYI: I _just _had my dad call the admission office at DUHS and talk to Dr. Tayyaba. Contrary to what you might have been told recently via Facebook or otherwise, the starting date has *NOT* changed from September 28th to October 5th so school is still starting on September 28th.


----------



## 09rkhalid (Jan 4, 2009)

I just called DUHS and they said the date is still Sept 28, but it may change to Oct 5 or stay the same. They will confirm through the website.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

09rkhalid said:


> I just called DUHS and they said the date is still Sept 28, but it may change to Oct 5 or stay the same. They will confirm through the website.


Thanks for reconfirming, 09rkhalid! 

Everyone, just keep an eye out on the DUHS website for any updates regarding the starting date.


----------



## fouz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I will be attending DIMC inshallah and I'm from austin, TX. Faarina- I won't be staying at the hostels either


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

fouz said:


> Hey, I will be attending DIMC inshallah and I'm from austin, TX. Faarina- I won't be staying at the hostels either


Yay, that makes the total of non-dorming girls to three: you, me, and uakram!


----------



## ahaque (Jun 21, 2009)

fouz said:


> Hey, I will be attending DIMC inshallah and I'm from austin, TX. Faarina- I won't be staying at the hostels either


Yayy!! Finally someone from Texas!!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ahaque said:


> Yayy!! Finally someone from Texas!!


I felt the same way when, during the entry test, two of the five kids who were taking it with me were from Chicago, lol. Hopefully both of them end up deciding to go to DIMC with us!


----------



## dureh (Jun 7, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> it seems like we have a ton of people from Toronto in our class... that's awesome, cuz I love T.dot


 
Really? There are alot of people from Toronto?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

dureh said:


> Really? There are alot of people from Toronto?


From what I've seen and heard, there does seem to be a lot of people coming from Toronto / Canada. That should be good news for you, lol.


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey everybody! Thanks a lot for the updates..
I wonder if I'll be the only one staying at the hostel! And there's hardly anybody coming from UAE...or from the Middle East for that matter.


----------



## uakram (Jul 15, 2009)

Dont worry, I know a few who are from Dubai and one from Dubai who I took the entrance test with.

At least you're not in my place, I'm the only one from Asia! :x


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

anno said:


> Hey everybody! Thanks a lot for the updates..
> I wonder if I'll be the only one staying at the hostel! And there's hardly anybody coming from UAE...or from the Middle East for that matter.


Anno, every girl that I've talked to on the threads other than uakram and fouz are staying in the hostels, so you'll be in good company. 

I do admit, however, that besides the one girl I met at my entry test and yourself, I have not heard of anyone else from UAE / the Middle East. No worries, you might find some more once school starts because not every person who'll be going to DIMC is necessarily enrolled on this website or in the Facebook group. 



uakram said:


> Dont worry, I know a few who are from Dubai and one from Dubai who I took the entrance test with.
> 
> At least you're not in my place, I'm the only one from Asia! :x


Well, see, there you go Anno...there ARE other people from Dubai going to school with us! 

Uakram, what I said to anno applies to you as well - stay positive because I'm sure you'll find more kids like you once we start school!


----------



## anno (Aug 4, 2009)

Hehe thankies!#happy


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

anno said:


> Hehe thankies!#happy


Any time, girl!


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Haha, I'm Also Coming! Yay! ~ And I'm staying in the dorms, which despite the down sides, seems okay, we'll deal, its med school, I know of med students in the US who have worse/older dorms than us so I'm not sweating it lol
Hey Faarina, do you know if anyone else from our test group is coming?

AND I for one am Really happy about all the people from Toronto and Chicago, (haven't heard about anyone from Cali yet, they too are on the list lol) Awesome places, I always end up going to almaghrib classes there and of course just visiting random relatives and family friends, I unfortunately though have had to hail from Wisconsin for the past 5 years so xD lol Let me know if anyone else is coming from wisconsin... cuz that would be interesting lol


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Jawairiya said:


> Haha, I'm Also Coming! Yay! ~ And I'm staying in the dorms, which despite the down sides, seems okay, we'll deal, its med school, I know of med students in the US who have worse/older dorms than us so I'm not sweating it lol
> Hey Faarina, do you know if anyone else from our test group is coming?
> 
> AND I for one am Really happy about all the people from Toronto and Chicago, (haven't heard about anyone from Cali yet, they too are on the list lol) Awesome places, I always end up going to almaghrib classes there and of course just visiting random relatives and family friends, I unfortunately though have had to hail from Wisconsin for the past 5 years so xD lol Let me know if anyone else is coming from wisconsin... cuz that would be interesting lol


Hey, girl! Glad to see you on here too. Since you've been on Facebook already, I'm sure you know that Hassan is joining us. Amna is a maybe. I didn't catch that other hijabi girl's name unfortunately, nor have I been in contact with Sana. I'm happy that you're coming to DIMC, though, because honestly you seemed very nice and I was hoping to get to know you better. That paintballing adventure should do the trick nicely, though, right?


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Hey, girl! Glad to see you on here too. Since you've been on Facebook already, I'm sure you know that Hassan is joining us. Amna is a maybe. I didn't catch that other hijabi girl's name unfortunately, nor have I been in contact with Sana. I'm happy that you're coming to DIMC, though, because honestly you seemed very nice and I was hoping to get to know you better. That paintballing adventure should do the trick nicely, though, right?


Yeah, I got that, Alright then, InshAllah they'll get in if it is better for them
Awesome, I was thinking the same thing #laugh, so when I oportunely searched DIMC in facebook, I was really glad to see you there! Haha, Yes I think It'll do! I can't wait!


----------



## cheeries15 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Faarina and Jawairiya!
It's me, Sana. From our test group. I will inshallah be coming to DIMC. And after seeing the hostels i decided I'd rather stay at my grandmother's house.


----------



## pimsomoti (Sep 6, 2009)

imran.sheikh said:


> @ Charming - not sure about the hostels... but about the books, you pretty much get your own text books. My brother is starting his second year at DIMC this fall, so I"m sure him and his friends will have plenty of recommendations for us
> 
> Faarina - I'm actually taking the entrance exam sometime next month.... a lot of people wrote about it in the thread http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1387-dimc-class-2014-a.html so for info on the entrance exam you should check that out... basically its SAT subject test review...
> 
> ...


Salaam man, my name is Salman Hassan Ahmed, i am joining DIMC this fall for sure inshallah. I saw that you are from OC in LA man, im from LA too. Pomona, California. its nice to see someone from home man. 
im taking the entrance test this saturday, so i might see Faarina there. the questions seem like nothing to do with medical school. lol "how long is the moon cycle" lol wth?!
but im confident i can clear it. are you applying through SAT or IBCC? and if anyone is looking for a place to live outside the campus, somewhere in askari 4, let me know man im looking to get a flat with 2 or 3 guys to share the rent with.


----------



## amna.younus (Sep 18, 2009)

im coming from canada!

also i wont be staying at the hostels...


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey you guys, new people just a heads up, we have a class of 2014 Fb group, JOIN!! Lol


----------



## wardahkhan87 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm from Virginia...and I plan on attending DIMC this fall Inshallah! if I make it through the entry test that is, lol. I am also planning on staying in the dorms and my uncle actually met the dean and visited the dorms and he said they look pretty good to him. The electricity should not be an issue since they have a generator... They didn't tell me anything about the roommates or books either...lol... I guess we just wait then lol...


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a question after taking the entrance exam what is the next step into gaining admission into DIMC. i passed the entrance exam just to make sure.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

@dubya0: I suggest calling the admission office and figuring out the rest of your paperwork and tuition and stuff 



wardahkhan87 said:


> I'm from Virginia...and I plan on attending DIMC this fall Inshallah! if I make it through the entry test that is, lol. I am also planning on staying in the dorms and my uncle actually met the dean and visited the dorms and he said they look pretty good to him. The electricity should not be an issue since they have a generator... They didn't tell me anything about the roommates or books either...lol... I guess we just wait then lol...


I'm in the dorms too =D yay lol; I talked with the warden when I was there, he said that for roommates, we could have like loosely assigned rooms till after the first week of class in which we can mingle and then choose and finalize roommates by the second week or some such thing, and the dorms are nice, and even have a 24 hr a/c-ed lounge/library downstairs and such, but we have a 8 pm curfew for getting in and out unless you have special permission from the warden =P oh well, we'll deal InshAllah lol


----------



## faizan67 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Faarina Khan,
I do understand that the semester at DIMC started on 5th October.Noe here the strange this i am joining DIMC around 15 December ( yep thats right ). So i wanted to know much do i have missed, will i be able to catch up and stuff. I heard you started started over again when DMC resumed its semester? is that true
Any other advices should be helpful(what do i need to bring there and what to expect)


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

faizan67 said:


> Hey Faarina Khan,
> I do understand that the semester at DIMC started on 5th October.Noe here the strange this i am joining DIMC around 15 December ( yep thats right ). So i wanted to know much do i have missed, will i be able to catch up and stuff. I heard you started started over again when DMC resumed its semester? is that true
> Any other advices should be helpful(what do i need to bring there and what to expect)


Hey, Faizan!

Actually not surprised to hear that you're joining us so late...the older kids told me that kids will keep coming in for a while, lol. All we've done so far are the basics. In biochem, we've done carbs, proteins, lipids, enzymes, vitamins, minerals, pH, and water. In physiology, we've focused on homeostasis, body fluids, and feedback systems. In anatomy, we've looked at general anatomy topics such as joints (fibrous, cartileganous, and synovial), muscles, bones (long, small, and irregular), anatomical body positions, the nervous system, and the circulatory system. I'm assuming that you learned about most of this stuff in high school so you should be able to catch up in no time. I'm one of those kids who always takes hardcore notes, so you're welcome to borrow mine if you need to look them over (my handwriting's horrible, though, so have fun trying to decipher it, lol). 

It is true that we started our foundation module over again when DMC started its semester, and today we're taking the test for it. As far as what to bring, people normally just bring a pen and a notebook for note-taking purposes. Some kids also bring review books (such as BD Chaurasia's General Anatomy or Faiq Ahmed's Biochemistry book) so they can study in class or follow along with the teacher's lecture. And what to expect...well, we're like a big, friendly family and we all get along great. You should have no problem adjusting; it's like high school minus all the drama and clique business, lol. I see that you're from Canada...we have TONS of Canadians here so maybe you might run into someone you know. We actually have a DIMC Class of 2014 group on Facebook, you should definitely join it. If you have any more questions, feel free to message me...see you soon!


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

too many people applying :S...i wonder how many seats..but yeah im also from canada! applying this winter!!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> too many people applying :S...i wonder how many seats..but yeah im also from canada! applying this winter!!


Well, we have about 70 students at the moment and we're still getting new kids as we speak. If you have any questions about DIMC, please feel free to message me and I'll help you out!


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> Well, we have about 70 students at the moment and we're still getting new kids as we speak. If you have any questions about DIMC, please feel free to message me and I'll help you out!


thank you


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> thank you


It's no problem at all. #laugh


----------



## blackhawksfan (Dec 24, 2009)

hey faarina khan i needed to ask you some stuff about medical schools in karachi pakistan. DIMC and aga khan, i wanted to go to one of those. i have completed high school from united states but my grades and gpa is awful mainly due to my family circumstances and situation, other than that i am very talented and everything. my question to you is for DIMC and aga khan how does the grade conversions to convert my highschool grades to that percentage work and yeah..also if im below the 60% mark, is there any way in which i can maybe pay extra to enroll or something like over here they have probation or something? thanks. all advice is appreciated.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

blackhawksfan said:


> hey faarina khan i needed to ask you some stuff about medical schools in karachi pakistan. DIMC and aga khan, i wanted to go to one of those. i have completed high school from united states but my grades and gpa is awful mainly due to my family circumstances and situation, other than that i am very talented and everything. my question to you is for DIMC and aga khan how does the grade conversions to convert my highschool grades to that percentage work and yeah..also if im below the 60% mark, is there any way in which i can maybe pay extra to enroll or something like over here they have probation or something? thanks. all advice is appreciated.


Grade conversions are done by a group called the IBCC, they issue an equivalency certificate. However, we (meaning kids from the US) get somewhere between 10-20% of our marks deducted. I had good grades and honors/AP classes in high school, yet I only ended up with a score of 782. That score was good enough to get me into DIMC though. I don't know anything about the paying extra to enroll thing. My advice is that you should contact the admissions office at both schools and ask them whatever questions you have, because they will provide you with the most accurate and relevant information. As far as DIMC goes, feel free to message me if you have any questions about it. Hope this helped...best of luck!


----------

